# Electric golfing board



## Napo1985 (Apr 5, 2018)

HI:

I am new in here. and want to know if theres another blog that takes a similar project as mine. 

My idea is to make a DIY electric skateboard just as is displayed in this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9VuKK5sbQo

I may know about design but not about the technology needed.

thanks for your help


----------

